
Three Simple IFTTT Recipes to Save You Hours of Email Time - tonystubblebine
https://medium.com/@tonystubblebine/the-top-three-ifttt-recipes-to-save-you-hours-of-email-time-7d21d77ea9c1#.vszxpjizr
======
leijurv
It's funny that this focuses on email, while email itself is being rapidly
replaced with other technologies. I'd be more interested if this was focused
on Telegram, Slack, etc...

~~~
tonystubblebine
I have a pretty long list of IFTTT productivity hacks and just wanted to focus
the article. Email's dying and all the more reason to automate it so that you
can live in the newer technologies.

------
krmmalik
I want to learn how to do something like this with every platform i'm on. Not
just email. It's not just about email anymore. There's FB messenger, whatsapp,
Telegram, skype. The list goes on.

The amount of time i lose in managing all this manually is ridiculous.

~~~
tonystubblebine
Agree.

